# Good Day Gone Bad



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2013)

Our family trip to Sugarbush was meant to be the highlight of this season but it turned out to be the opposite. On the first run of the day my daughter lost control, skied off a trail and hit a large rock in the woods.

Thankfully her Giro helmet did its job,  Sugarbush Ski Patrol did their outstanding job and God sent a lot of luck our way.

She has a long road ahead but we're hopeful for a full recovery.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 20, 2013)

A parent's worst fear. Best wishes to your daughter and best of luck with the road to recovery.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear Gary!  I hope your daughter has a quick recovery!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that!  Hope she's better soon...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 20, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Our family trip to Sugarbush was meant to be the highlight of this season but it turned out to be the opposite. On the first run of the day my daughter lost control, skied off a trail and hit a large rock in the woods.
> 
> Thankfully her Giro helmet did its job,  Sugarbush Ski Patrol did their outstanding job and God sent a lot of luck our way.
> 
> She has a long road ahead but we're hopeful for a full recovery.



Gary our thou ghts and prayers are with you guys , hang tough !

Warp


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2013)

Yikes! Hope she has a full recovery, must have been terrible for you to witness. My heart goes out to her, and you, and her Mother.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2013)

hammer said:


> Sorry to hear that!  Hope she's better soon...



Ditto..thank god for helmets...


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no! 

I can't imagine the fear. My son is just 9 months old and as excited as I am to get him on skis a part of me is nervous as well. 

Hope for a quick recovery, glad to see a helmet doing it's job. Let us know if you need anything....


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 20, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## crank (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, terrible news.  Hope she recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## marcski (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG, I hope she is o.k. and is alright and back to normal really soon!!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 20, 2013)

Hope she's not to bad, wish her a quick recovery


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear this.  Sending positive thoughts her way.  Hope she heals up fully and quickly.


----------



## kickstand (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear.  Best wishes for a full recovery.....


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2013)

Hopefully it is nothing to serious and she can get back out there quickly.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2013)

Yikes. Best wishes on a speedy and thorough recovery.

Good thing we are now in the age of protective headwear.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear. Lets hope for a quick recovery.

Been to many injuries lately myself included.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeez Gary,
Hope everything heals well!!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 20, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers your way G!  The good thing is that kids heal so much better than we adults do!  Thank God for helmets!!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Gary..Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow. Good luck to her and you.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 20, 2013)

Best wishes

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmc (Feb 20, 2013)

Bummer...  

I'll keep her in my thoughts.. 
Best to you and your family!

Keeps us updated!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh man....Totally a parents worst fear. Hope she recovers quick.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I know she recover quickly so you all be on the slopes together soon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, sounds like a close call.  Sorry about the trip/awful event, but very happy to hear everything is going to be okay.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 20, 2013)

wow....glad luck was on her side. Wishing her a speed and full recovery.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2013)

That is terrible.  I'm having a shitty day here, but what happened to you puts things in perspective.  

Take care and hope that she is OK.


----------



## RISkier (Feb 20, 2013)

Sending some RI mojo for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery. I wish her and her parents all the best.


----------



## Euler (Feb 20, 2013)

So sorry.  I pray for a speedy recovery for your daughter.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 20, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy and healthy recovery for her.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow. It brings home how precious every day with your loved ones really is. Hope she is good as new real soon.


----------



## skisheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Yikes, sending best wishes for a quick and full recovery...
-skisheep


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that hoping for the best for you and your family.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2013)

thank you all for positive vibes and well wishes.  Sitting in the snow holding my unconscious daughter while waiting for Ski Patrol was a agonizing experience, i've never felt so helpless in my life.  it truly was a parent's worst nightmare.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2013)

Man g.  That's some scary stuff.  So sorry to hear and hope her recovery is quick


----------



## ceo (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, I can't even imagine. Watching my then-7-year-old son disappear headfirst over the lip of a jump last year was about the scariest thing I've ever experienced, and he was fine. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## KD7000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn, that's quite horrifying.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 21, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> thank you all for positive vibes and well wishes.  Sitting in the snow holding my unconscious daughter while waiting for Ski Patrol was a agonizing experience, i've never felt so helpless in my life.  it truly was a parent's worst nightmare.



As a parent that statement literally sent a chill through my body... 

I hope your daughter feels better and that she isn't afraid to strap on the planks and enjoy the mountains.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Speedy recovery for your daughter.  God bless.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 21, 2013)

Vibes.  Hopefully a full recovery will come soon.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 21, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 21, 2013)

As a parent I feel for you.  Well wishes for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2013)

That sucks man.  I hope she has a quick speedy recovery.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2013)

SUV Steve said:


> It brings home how precious every day with your loved ones really is. Hope she is good as new real soon.



This is how I see things ever since our son survived a life threatening situation when he was little. Completely changed the way I look at the world.
Thank God your daughter is ok- I pray she has a speedy recovery, and you & her mother the strength to see her through.


----------



## Mikey1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2013)

jesus gary, this is awful.  hope she pulls through with flying colors and i see you guys out there in the spring.


----------



## Morwax (Feb 22, 2013)

Just seeing this thread.. Sorry to hear about the bad day, hope you and your girl are doing well


----------



## Cheese (Feb 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Thankfully her Giro helmet did its job.



Very sorry to read this news.  My best wishes go out for her full and speedy recovery.  Before she tells you, thank you for requiring her to where a helmet and probably saving her life.  Well done!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Before she tells you, thank you for requiring her to where a helmet and probably saving her life.  Well done!



met with neurosurgeon @ Yale today for follow up. he ended the conversation with "thank goodness she had a helmet otherwise we would not be here today talking about her recovery."


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> met with neurosurgeon @ Yale today for follow up. he ended the conversation with "thank goodness she had a helmet otherwise we would not be here today talking about her recovery."




Gary so very happy to hear that you are talking about HER RECOVERY !!!! Thank God for that , be. Strong and keep her positive about things .  

all the best 
Warp


----------



## Breeze (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope she's recovering well,  Gary.  

 So very damn  scary from any  perspective.   Be  still your hearts:  prayers for you and your  daughter and  her  mother  and your  family   as you  move  forward in real time   with this. 

Giro is a great  product line, there is  some  versatility there, but.. just like  boots...  one size   does not fit all. 

In this  thread  all we want is your  daughter back  from   the brink.


----------



## skiking4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Keep your head up! Just remember, for every horrible event that happens there's a good event that'll make up for it in the end!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> met with neurosurgeon @ Yale today for follow up. he ended the conversation with "thank goodness she had a helmet otherwise we would not be here today talking about her recovery."



Very happy to hear positive news.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, Gary. Hope things are going well. I missed this earlier ... I was skiing this week with the kids at Sugarbush. Yikes!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I was skiing this week with the kids at Sugarbush.


saw your pics on FB, looks like you guys are having a great time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> saw your pics on FB, looks like you guys are having a great time.



I ran into Allskiing at America Flatbread last night too.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I ran into Allskiing at America Flatbread last night too.


damn, we went there on Friday night, the wait was an hour so we left and went to a pub up the road.


----------



## Anklebiter (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm keeping your daughter in my thoughts and prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 23, 2013)

Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## MBRI (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad to hear she's doing well and she will be back out there again. Not sure if helmet companies policy are like car seats, but may want to contact them and see if you can exchange hers for a new one? Car seat manufactures will normally ship you one ASAP free after an accident (they sometimes need a police report) and will pay return shipping so they can evalute the seat and see if they can improve the design.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow Gary...that's really tough. I hope she makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

How's she doing G?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How's she doing G?



better, much better than 2 weeks ago.  was at Neurosurgen @ yale this morning, they were pleasantly surprised how much improvement she's had since they saw her last Friday.  MRI done earlier today and waiting on the radiologist's read.  more testing and appointments next week but she's starting to laugh and act more like herself each day so we're feeling good about that.   she's also started eating more which is a good sign.

short term memory is starting to return for events over the past few days but she still can't remember the entire first week following the accident.  in a way we hope she doesn't ever remember anything to do with accident and hospital stay.  

working with the school to build a plan for her return but that won't be for another week at least.  she'll have missed 3 weeks by then so we need to get her caught up once she can focus and concentrate.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

Good to hear she's made a lot of progress!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Good to hear she's made a lot of progress!


thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

Good news Gary!


----------



## marcski (Mar 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> better, much better than 2 weeks ago.  was at Neurosurgen @ yale this morning, they were pleasantly surprised how much improvement she's had since they saw her last Friday.  MRI done earlier today and waiting on the radiologist's read.  more testing and appointments next week but she's starting to laugh and act more like herself each day so we're feeling good about that.   she's also started eating more which is a good sign.
> 
> short term memory is starting to return for events over the past few days but she still can't remember the entire first week following the accident.  in a way we hope she doesn't ever remember anything to do with accident and hospital stay.
> 
> working with the school to build a plan for her return but that won't be for another week at least.  she'll have missed 3 weeks by then so we need to get her caught up once she can focus and concentrate.



This is very good to hear!! I figured she was on the mend, based on your Sundown report from the other day as well as your plans to hit up Magic this weekend.  May the force and the good vibes continue to be with you, your daughter and family.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks


marcski said:


> I figured she was on the mend, based on your Sundown report from the other day as well as your plans to hit up Magic this weekend.


we're trying to get back to normal as best we can.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> thanks
> 
> we're trying to get back to normal as best we can.



How is it going with her?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How is it going with her?



She's getting better Scotty.  Long road to full recovery but she's moving in the right direction.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> She's getting better Scotty.  Long road to full recovery but she's moving in the right direction.



Every little step is good to hear it going positive, very nice to hear.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 1, 2013)

Good news ! Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 1, 2013)

Wanted to say glad to hear the continuted going in the right direction. Im a recent learned boarder boarder 5 years or so and going. In mid 30's. Wear my helmet everytime and all the time. Safe and sound so far. Took a tree to the right temple early in the year on frozen glade. Helmets work. So glad kids wear them like boots these days. Meaning most always have them and should. Full Recovery to you and Family and good riding in the near future.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2013)

finally got around to giving Sugarbush a call this morning regarding the tickets from that weekend.  they couldn't have been nicer about the situation. full credit for return visits (adult single day  + 2 junior 2 day tix) and since it was injury related the tickets are good until end of next season (which is perfect since Megan is sidelined for many more weeks)

I love the way they run there business.  The people who helped us that day were amazing, the follow up (Megan got a nice card from ski patrol wishing her well) and the "no questions asked" ticket vouchers really shows they care about their customers.

Thank You Win & Sugarbush!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2013)

Great news all around Gary. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> finally got around to giving Sugarbush a call this morning regarding the tickets from that weekend.  they couldn't have been nicer about the situation. full credit for return visits (adult single day  + 2 junior 2 day tix) and since it was injury related the tickets are good until end of next season (which is perfect since Megan is sidelined for many more weeks)
> 
> I love the way they run there business.  The people who helped us that day were amazing, the follow up (Megan got a nice card from ski patrol wishing her well) and the "no questions asked" ticket vouchers really shows they care about their customers.
> 
> Thank You Win & Sugarbush!



I'm new here and I don't know any of you but I've been following and am very glad to hear things are moving in a positive direction.  Also nice that the mountain was cool about it, although I'm sure that's a minor consideration, relatively.  Best of luck.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 8, 2013)

I must say I had not seen this thread till today and I am a little teary eyed hearing about this.The outcome does sound promising.Godspeed to your daughter and your family.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 8, 2013)

Great news,  I was wondering how things were progressing. 

Kids areamazingly resilient; they heal much faster and usually with fewer side effects thanadults, especially head trauma. 

I can’t imaginewhat you and your family went through. I don’t have children of my own but mywife had an accident once and I thought I might lose her so I know what musthave been going through your head when it first happened and you were waitingfor the medics. 
Life is precious;it’s made me appreciate every day after that day.


----------

